# Disassembling screen printing press



## codymac33 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey guys. Any help at all would be appreciated. I have to disassemble a Riley Hopkins jr. 1 station 4 color to ship to another state. I'll take the base off because that's easy, two big bolts on each base. I need to take the brackets off that hold the screens..there is two big bolts holding each arm on..all I gotta do in unscrew them right? And Mark them so they go back in the same spots. I just don't want to mess anything up. I plan to ship in two boxes. I can't find any YouTube videos online about it either. Anything would help..thanks.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBuck50 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ryan Moor who owns Ryonet and Riley Hopkins said to email [email protected] to learn how to take it apart.






codymac33 said:


> Hey guys. Any help at all would be appreciated. I have to disassemble a Riley Hopkins jr. 1 station 4 color to ship to another state. I'll take the base off because that's easy, two big bolts on each base. I need to take the brackets off that hold the screens..there is two big bolts holding each arm on..all I gotta do in unscrew them right? And Mark them so they go back in the same spots. I just don't want to mess anything up. I plan to ship in two boxes. I can't find any YouTube videos online about it either. Anything would help..thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## codymac33 (Apr 24, 2017)

I sent an e-mail, thank you! We will see what happens

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------

